# winchester 94 32 w s



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

My son just inherited an older 94 32 w s, its in great shape and I know its over 50 years old, is anyone familar with the winchester 94 line and is there anyway to use the serial no to get more info on it?


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Try this site should be able to get what you are looking for.
http://armscollectors.com/


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

that was easy enough! made in 1942! weath of info here!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

"In 1902 Winchester added a fifth offering to the Model 1894's chamberings. It too was introduced as a smokeless powder round and consisted of the same bottlenecked case necked up so as to take a 170-grain .32-caliber bullet. It was named .32 Winchester Special, and guns were marked .32 W.S. Its nominal speed was also about 2000 fps. Interestingly, Winchester mounted a special rear sight on the Model 1894s in .32 W.S. and even marked it specifically as a "smokeless" sight. "

does it have a flat band around the muzzle or is it semi-rounded?


----------

